# Bare Hard Drives



## ShoeLace1291 (May 27, 2009)

What's the difference between a bare hard drive and a non? Do I need a fan for either of them?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Not sure I understand the question. But a harddrive does not need 
a fan. There are enclosures and other gadgets that can be connected
to the drive externally to keep it cooler. But not necessary, unless your
ambient temp is way to hot.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Is the OP referring to internal as opposed to external drives?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A bare drive, as in OEM, is just the drive. NonOEM, retail, comes in a box with screws and possibly a cable. I haven't bought a retail drive in many yrs. so I can't say for certain.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Retail drives usually come with a data cable, screws, and a software disk used to transfer the data from the old drive to the new in some cases.


----------

